# trigger pin removal



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Trying to remove the trigger pin in my 29 and it just doesn't seem to budge any advice am I just being to careful or is there a trick to it.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Push from left to right. Pops


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.glockmeister.com/trigger.shtml


----------



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help it's out but now I must have put it back together wrong it will not shoot semi auto slide stop catches it every time. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The reason why the slide keeps locking back after every shot is because of error in position of the Slide Stop Lever w/Spring.

Did you have trouble putting back the Locking Block Pin?

Remember that the spring on the Slide Stop Lever should go below it, not above the Locking Block Pin.

It helps if you have a picture of the insides.


----------



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help it's working great now. :smt082


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Roosterbrews said:


> Thanks for the help it's working great now. :smt082


Did you damage the spring?


----------



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks and works fine so I would say no.


----------

